# My IBS-D Story



## htipper (Feb 21, 2012)

My IBS started when I was 16 some 50 years ago. I was originally diagnosed as Mucous Colitis. Then Spastic Colon. Later on IBS. Early on what helped were allergy shots. It was determined that my Colitis was caused by my severe allergies. I took shots for 4 years, and they made things a lot better. My IBS has definitely impacted; and to a great degree controls my life today. I started with a drug called Lomotil, every morning. I was on it for 20 years! Then I went on Donnatal until about 2 years ago when I started Benityl. Currently the Allergy influence has reared its ugly head again. These are the worst of the attacks, the same as I suffered initially. Looking into maybe starting allergy shots again.


----------

